# First flat tire in CTD!



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Bummer! No spare here, just AAA with 3 free tows up to 150miles each year.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If I didn't get a spare with my car I would not have bought it. Standard wheels are 17 X 7 Alloy and spare is a 16 X 6.5 steel but matches the diameter of the alloys.


----------



## poriggity (Apr 30, 2014)

I won't carry a spare when I get my CTD, but I'm a bit of a different story, as my car is going to be a company car, and if something happens, I just call my companies roadside assistance program, and they get me going, or tow the car to wherever it needs to go to get repaired, and they pay for all repairs to the vehicle.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I was a little concerned when I ordered mine, but I haven't had a flat tire in almost 25 years. I've had slow leaks from a nail, but have always been able to plug it when I got home.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Su8pack1 said:


> I was a little concerned when I ordered mine, but I haven't had a flat tire in almost 25 years. I've had slow leaks from a nail, but have always been able to plug it when I got home.


I said the same thing...then it happened! Thinking I'll get a spare just in case, and a jack as there is no jack.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I have free towing on my insurance policy and I'll join in with one other poster that I haven't had a flat in a lot of years. This is my 5th new car that doesn't carry a spare...2 Corvettes and 2 5th gen Camaros. No problems thus far...but you never know.

Carry a spare and you can't carry anything else. It seems there should have been a better solution to the question of where to put the DEF tank. I'm sure they tried or thought of every conceivable option before going with the no spare system. I could complain about this if the CTD wasn't such a superb vehicle in so many other areas of measure.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unfortunately the CTD doesn't even have the space to put in a spare. The DEF tank is in this location.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

DJSW sorry to hear about your flat! Usually tires are only flat on one side but if your wife hit a three inch piece of metal and killed the tire that just sounds like it is flat all the way around. Anyway as far as you're replacing those tires with Michelin Defenders I happen to like that tire and have them on my Cruze Eco. The Goodyear Assurance tires we're not bad but that's what they did. They lasted me about a good year then at 41000 miles I had to take them off and put on the new Michelin's. I have about 38,000 miles on the Defenders now and from the way they are wearing it is a very good possibility that I will make the 90,000 miles that Michelin claims they will last. I know I am probably being optimistic but I think I will get darn close to that number.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I've already had two flats since I got purchased my CTD. I carry a full size spare in the truck along with all the necessary tools. I like the goodyear assurance fuel max tires. Much better the Eagles that i used with my old malibu. Seemed like i hydroplaned frequently with those.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> Unfortunately the CTD doesn't even have the space to put in a spare. The DEF tank is in this location.


So glad my diesel doesn't have a DEF tank so my spare isn't in the way of trunk space.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Aussie . Yeah we have it so bad here in NA that these cars don't even get a spare tire for emergencies any more . It must be the trade offs by the Manufacturers to comply with these EPA requirements to meet and exceed fuel efficiecy Standards that our duelly elected officials have deemed apropriate for our environment !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> Sup Aussie . Yeah we have it so bad here in NA that these cars don't even get a spare tire for emergencies any more . It must be the trade offs by the Manufacturers to comply with these EPA requirements to meet and exceed fuel efficiecy Standards that our duelly elected officials have deemed apropriate for our environment !


You can't take them seriously if trucks and SUV vehicles are exempt, it is plain dumb!


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I think a plug kit in the trunk would be a good compromise. Nothing beats a spare when there is a catastrophic tire failure but for the most part the majority of tire problems come from screws and nails.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> So glad my diesel doesn't have a DEF tank so my spare isn't in the way of trunk space.


DPF+SCR > DPF alone.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> I think a plug kit in the trunk would be a good compromise. Nothing beats a spare when there is a catastrophic tire failure but for the most part the majority of tire problems come from screws and nails.


There is a kit in the trunk on the CTD.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I am thinking of just carrying some green tire goo and an air compressor. I have used it on tires with TPMS sensors before with out a problem, but even if it killed the sensor being able to drive to somewhere to get cell phone service or getting to a tire shop is better then nothing! 
Also, I am not complaining about the CTD, I love it! Just my luck to get a flat so soon!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There's a thread on here about what people are doing with their spare tires. I have a full size in my trunk.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The downside of using fix-a-flat or anything like it is if the foreign object that made the hole gets ejected from the tire on the way to repair the sealant then seals the hole.
OK.....I know that sounds like good news but now the hole can't be seen.....so, how does one repair a puncture that can no longer be seen?

Well, you don't....there is now no alternative but to replace the tire.......and I share this because it happened to me.
One of my sons guys brought his wheel/tire to me for a fix under these circumstances....and, no hole could be seen inside or out.

Had to replace what might have been a very repairable tire.

Rob


----------



## okeycatfish (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok, I need to tell my 2014 diesel cruze repair nightmare. I ran over some rocks, I should have never had the car on that type of road. 

Call insurance company and then took the cruze to local chevy body shop for a scheduled repair time of 4-5 days. 
One of the 17 n. wheels was scratched so they sent the wheel off for repair. The shop manager tried every spare tire in the shop and a few wheels on the 2014 lot.

Nothing worked, so my car took 15 days to get fixed because they could not move it with only three tires. 

Do you think chevy has trained the service staff?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

okeycatfish said:


> ok, i need to tell my 2014 diesel cruze repair nightmare. I ran over some rocks, i should have never had the car on that type of road.
> 
> Call insurance company and then took the cruze to local chevy body shop for a scheduled repair time of 4-5 days.
> One of the 17 n. Wheels was scratched so they sent the wheel off for repair. The shop manager tried every spare tire in the shop and a few wheels on the 2014 lot.
> ...


ouch!!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The diesel Cruze has a specific to it wheel bolt pattern......nothing to do with training....there are no other wheels available to the dealer.

As you said....might want to reconsider offroading a car......I don't see where the dealer has any fault in this one.
The insurance company, however, to lessen the rental expense, should've just authorized a new wheel.....would have been several weeks faster.

Rob


----------

